# What do you give your poo to chew?



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

My apologies if this has been asked before.

Skye is now 7 months and recovering from his little boy's operation. (Bless, see picture of Skye wearing the Cone of Shame, lol) and I have been wondering what to give him to chew. He's very good, I've had no chewing of furniture, only his toys, but I do think dogs get satisfaction from chewing. My Lab used to have antler horns and rawhide chews with an occasional pig's ear and she was fine. So I bought Skye a couple of antlers. Then I learned that they can fracture teeth so they went in the bin. I bought nylabones for him but have been told they can do the same thing. So I bought some rawhide chews and my vet said to be careful he didn't swallow or choke on them!

It's a flipping minefield. What do you give your poo to chew?


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bully sticks and a bone from the butcher when he's lucky. He also is a stick fanatic...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Bully sticks. At his age my two loves Himalayan dog chews. They are a hard cheese and it kept them busy for hours. I got the small size then and now I get the extra large ones. 

I know some ppl have been afraid their dogs would break their teeth but it gets softer as they gnaw on it and mine are voracious with their chewing and has been no problem. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Butcher bones and sticks here too. That and tug rope style toys he likes to nibble and fray.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine have antlers and anco root that they sometimes chew on. They love their bulls horn, but the best thing is a rib bone fresh from the freezer and a sunny afternoon to lie out on the grass and have a really good chew 
When Inzi was a pup she was quite keen on the top of the skirting board!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I still use the stag antlers - maybe the ones that are cut in half down the middle would be safer? I think it's probably more of a concern if your dog is a real avid chewer. 

I think bully sticks are called pizzle sticks here in the UK? Tilly used to like chewing them, but now she just buries them in the sofa and then sits by it whimpering! Like Marzi's dogs, she likes a bulls horn too xx


----------



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

I might be a bit too protective of the wee one but he seems so tiny. 

I think I will first try to get hold of some pizzle sticks (I'm in the UK). Thank you everyone for your responses. 

Out for a very short walk this morning. I took cone of shame off and substituted this. Cone back on when we returned as he can get to his stitches, lol.


----------

